# We all got Cookies :-)



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

First Mum dressed me in one of my favorite outfits I got from Nibbler :love5:



This package came for us !! one present was for Me, and one was for Me and Mum !! 



this ones for me from Nibbler :love4:



I got a Christmas shrimp toy and an elf toy !! 




i'm keeping them in my pen so my sisters cant get them . hehe



Mum got some special cookies from Austrailia 


Tootsie, these are not for us. they're for Mum



then, we got something from Laineys Cookies !!! Me and my sisters have had Laineys cookies before and they are delicious. they are our favorites !!!

they came wrapped up all pretty with a stuffed bear and a stuffed doggie 



Look how pretty the cookies are


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

my mum is going to feed us now, and then she's gonna eat her dinner and then she said she'd post the rest of the pics right here . 

also, she said to say thank you from her to Karen and Nibbler. she said she loves the Tim Tam cookies so much and Peter liked them too. 

and Thank you very much from me and my sisters. the Laineys cookies are so yummy. and I love my shrimp toy, my elf toy, my louisdog bear toy, all the outfits you got me. me and my mum Love everything. 
thank you so much Nibbler and Karen !!! xoxoxo 
This Christmas has been the best ever !!! ( my first Christmas ) and was the best time I ever had cause of you Nibbler :love7:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ok , here are the rest of the pics of me and my sisters enjoying our Laineys cookies . Tootsie got some too. we all got some, but Tootsie ate hers so quick, Mum couldn't snap a pic that fast . 

ohhhh, those look yummy !!! 



ok , Peyton. you can have some of my cookies too. 







More please !! 



here Minnie. have some of MY cookies 



stop eating all my cookies !! 



so delicious :laughing5:


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

They look beautiful enough for US to eat them!!!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! I'm so glad that everything finally arrived and happy you liked the Tim Tams.  Those Lainey's cookies are incredible. Nibbler is very happy that he helped Ellie Mae to have a lovely Christmas and sends her lots of puppy kisses because she gave him his best Christmas ever and he's had 3! Thanks so much for sharing the photos and I hope you got a laugh out of the Christmas shrimp!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

susan davis said:


> They look beautiful enough for US to eat them!!!


you must mean the Laineys cookies . Judy is the one who makes them. she sells them on Etsy. she's amazing. I do think she actually uses all human grade ingredients but the flavors probably wouldn't be what we wanted to eat  . My girls go crazy for them !


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Kismet said:


> Yay! I'm so glad that everything finally arrived and happy you liked the Tim Tams.  Those Lainey's cookies are incredible. Nibbler is very happy that he helped Ellie Mae to have a lovely Christmas and sends her lots of puppy kisses because she gave him his best Christmas ever and he's had 3! Thanks so much for sharing the photos and I hope you got a laugh out of the Christmas shrimp!


Thank you again so much Karen ! omg, I Loved the Tim Tams. good thing they don't sell them here or I think i'd get addicted to them, they are so good. 

Ellie sends Nibbler puppy kisses back . This was actually Ellie Maes second Christmas. she was only a puppy when she celebrated her first one. but this is the first time ever that she got presents from a boy . hehe 

i'm glad you like the photos . OH, yes... .that Christmas shrimp is so funny and cute. I Love shrimp and I never saw a toy like that before . hehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Very sweet pics. Looks like the girls are really enjoying those beautiful tasty looking cookies.

Puppy Angel came today finally. I am really impressed. Kendall and Brax look gorgeous in their new things. Still no Lella Su. Michele got her Lella Su already though. So hopefully mine is on the way.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Very sweet pics. Looks like the girls are really enjoying those beautiful tasty looking cookies.
> 
> Puppy Angel came today finally. I am really impressed. Kendall and Brax look gorgeous in their new things. Still no Lella Su. Michele got her Lella Su already though. So hopefully mine is on the way.


Thanks Meoshia. yes, the girls go crazy for anything they get from Laineys . the cookies are great cause they do keep for a long time, and I love the tiny size of these ones. they are perfect for my girls . well, Tootsie would like one that's real big, but ... I don't want her putting on any weight, so, this size is even great for Toots. 

we got our Puppy Angel too. yes, I love the Tallulah hoodie dresses on Minnie and Toots !!! I still haven't tried on the bear jackets but they look cute.

we got our Lella Su Rabbit hoodie also. its alittle bit big on Ellie ( length wise ) but, she doesn't slip out of it, so , it'll be fine. only thing I didn't like about the Lella su is that the bunny rabbit on it is just a decal . it should be an applique. 
Minnie and Toots wore there Fur jackets from Pariero last weekend. omg, they are the most prettiest jackets they've ever had . I really think they are my very favorites of all jackets / coats .


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

Cute and they look like they enjoyed the cookies!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Gotta love Lainey's. They are a favorite around here too. 

Great pictures and I love Ellie's Christmas Shrimp toy, that is so unique. Karen and Nibbler really did a great secret santa. I'm thinking Nibbler really has a secret crush on Ellie too, lol.

Wishing you a happy, healthy New Year!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thia said:


> Cute and they look like they enjoyed the cookies!


thanks ! omg, they don't just enjoy the cookies, they go absolutely nuts for them . LOL. if you ever want a beautiful birthday cake , special occation cake, or cookies for the dog... try Laineys. her shop is on Etsy. Judy is the owner and the one who makes everything and she's very nice and helpful too


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

BasketMichele said:


> Gotta love Lainey's. They are a favorite around here too.
> 
> Great pictures and I love Ellie's Christmas Shrimp toy, that is so unique. Karen and Nibbler really did a great secret santa. I'm thinking Nibbler really has a secret crush on Ellie too, lol.
> 
> Wishing you a happy, healthy New Year!


oh, yes ! every year we get a birthday cake from Laineys and I especially love the cookies cause they keep a long time and are so pretty too . 

haha. I know, that shrimp toy is very unique. they call it a Christmas shrimp. and I love shrimp. I 'd love to buy a real one for me that's that big and make a meal out of it . 

ya, Ellie and Nibbler seem to have really hit it off . hehe :love5:. he's just the right size for her too. she's 2 pounds 15 ounces, and I think he's just a tiny bit bigger at 3 pounds 3 ounces 

Happy New Year to you too Michelle ! ( and a healthy one too. I need to get on a better diet and take off a few pounds. maybe that should be my NY resolution. lol )


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

elaina said:


> thanks ! omg, they don't just enjoy the cookies, they go absolutely nuts for them . LOL. if you ever want a beautiful birthday cake , special occation cake, or cookies for the dog... try Laineys. her shop is on Etsy. Judy is the owner and the one who makes everything and she's very nice and helpful too


I'll check her out now thanks!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, I LOVE this thread. Such a cute thing to post - the doggies all getting their gifts. And they are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thia said:


> I'll check her out now thanks!


your welcome. if you cant find her on Etsy, let me know and i'll post a link for you


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ah, I LOVE this thread. Such a cute thing to post - the doggies all getting their gifts. And they are so stinkin' cute!


thank you ! the whole things was so fun and cheerful :daisy:


----------

